# Would Concrete stair be good going to basement from garage?



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

I am estimating a 3 car garage and the homeowner wants steps into his basement from the garage. what would someone suggest pouring walls straight down and bulding wooden steps? or build concrete steps on the slant of grade? want to make sure I can seal all the ground water out because the basement is finished. Will build the garage before excavation to make sure we dont get hit with much rain. any tips or advice along with product recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

TurnkeyConst said:


> or build concrete steps on the slant of grade?


Form and pour an "L" shaped wall abutting the foundation wall. Install drain at bottom (lower landing) tied into existing drain/sump system. Pour proper concrete steps with proper rise and run. The stairs form the third fourth side of the enclosure (the house and "L" form the other 3). Don't forget to do a 4" (minimum) step up or curb at the top of the stairs.


----------

